# B & B charcoal



## whistlepig (Dec 25, 2020)

Since purchasing my Masterbuilt 560 I have used both Royal Oak Lump and B & B Lump. Mostly because these are on the shelf at the local Krogers and Ace hardware. I quit using Royal Oak Lump after trying B & B Lump. I am thinking of trying the B & B Char-Logs  or B & B Briquettes. The Char-Logs or B & B briquettes would have to be ordered ship to store and was wondering which is more preferable. Briquettes or Char-Logs?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 25, 2020)

I use BnB charlogs in my kettle. They burn hot and long.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 25, 2020)

I can’t answeryour question but I can say that for charcoal I only use B&B lump. I have never found a hint of construction or furniture scrap. It burns hot and clean. A+ stuff


----------



## whistlepig (Dec 25, 2020)

I like the B & B lump. It doesn't stack well in the 560 hopper though. Big air gaps. I'm thinking the hopper filled with Char-Logs or briquettes will give me longer times between refills on long smokes.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Dec 26, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> I like the B & B lump. It doesn't stack well in the 560 hopper though. Big air gaps. I'm thinking the hopper filled with Char-Logs or briquettes will give me longer times between refills on long smokes.



I have used the Char Logs.

Biggest gripe is that they leave a lot of ash .

I have burned them to the point to where the entire log was ash.  In other words, imagine one of the logs starting out black, and then after if had burned fully, it's roughly the same size, same shape, same everything.  even has the hole in it, but now, it's  gray or white.  And it's all powdered ash.    So you're left with a lot of ash.

Aside from that though, they burn long and they burn hot.  You can definitely re light the leftover portion which has not been burned.


----------



## FoxmanNC (Dec 26, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> Since purchasing my Masterbuilt 560 I have used both Royal Oak Lump and B & B Lump. Mostly because these are on the shelf at the local Krogers and Ace hardware. I quit using Royal Oak Lump after trying B & B Lump. I am thinking of trying the B & B Char-Logs  or B & B Briquettes. The Char-Logs or B & B briquettes would have to be ordered ship to store and was wondering which is more preferable. Briquettes or Char-Logs?


I am fairly new to the 560,  but comparing kings Ford to B&B I can say for sure my best cooks have been with B&B. I found their competition Oak briquette at Academy Sports.


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 26, 2020)

Char Logs exclusively in both my 560 and 1050, interspersed with wood chunks of desired flavors.


----------



## JWFokker (Dec 29, 2020)

If you can still get it Weber briquettes are top notch. Extra large briqs and they burn forever with very little ash. Heard they're going to be discontinued or already are.


----------

